# Questions about Variable Speed and Foot Pedal...



## TedW

Hi Scrollsaw Users

I'm saving up for a scroll saw and want to do a little research in the mean time, so a couple of questions to help get me in the right direction. I don't need anything super heavy duty but I do want a good saw with plenty of features. That would include:

20" Throat
Variable Speed
Easy Blade Changing, preferably tool-less.
Blower
Light
Anything else I haven't thought of yet.

I believe Dewalt and Delta both have saws that come with the above features. Not sure what models or price range, but will figure that out as I'm shopping around.

My Big Question… I would like to use a foot pedal to control the speed. Will this be an issue with the saw already having built-in speed control? Or can I just crank it to the highest speed and use the foot pedal to control it? Also, how would that effect the light and the blower? I assume this is taken into account with the saws built-in speed control, but I'm imagining the light going brighter and dimmer if I use the foot controller. Also the blower.. do they tend to be on a separate smaller motor or do they work off the main motor? That may be an issue if I use a separate speed controller.

Any thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## Bob Collins

Can't help you from out here Ted, I have a Makita 20" variable speed etc but I don't use it that often, as for the Foot Pedal I know nothing. Sorry, hope someone over there can help. Have a happy New Year.


----------



## patron

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/dewalt-scroll-saw-dw788.aspx


----------



## Gene01

Ted, 
If the motor's speed is controlled with a rheostat, I'd think cranking it up to high and using a foot pedal would work OK. Not sure if the speeds are controlled with a mechanical switch.
My old Delta's blower worked better on high as it was simply a bellows connected to the arm. It cratered the first year I had it. I just connected the hose to my compressor and turned it down to as low as possible….maybe 20 PSI and it has worked fine ever since.


----------



## me5269

I have the Dewalt. I use a deadmans foot pedal (down is on, up is off, HF $15). The speed control is on the top front of the saw and easy to reach and control. I'm not sure what would happen to the speed control circuitry on the saw with a variable foot switch. The blower works off the lower arm, have not had any problems even at low speed. I use a maginfying clamp on lite I picked up at HF for less than $30.
Mike


----------



## Finn

I spent too much time at work tig welding and having to keep the foot pedal at the just right position all day long so that I would not want a foot operated speed controller. In fact I set my scroll saws at one speed and leave them there. I just control my feed rate and this works fine. I prefer a click on , click off foot switch for the same reason. I do not have to hold my foot down on the switch all day long. I find that tiring. Just my experience and another opinion.


----------



## TedW

Bob, I would not be opposed to a Makita scroll saw.. really just depends on what's available on craigs list when I have the money. I didn't know Makita made a scroll saw. Doing a google search it appears it's not very common here. I'm a big fan of Makita tools.

David, the Dewalt 788 is probably what I'll end up getting. I've seen them on CL for as low as $300. Now if only I can see one when I have the money!  If I see a comparable saw at the right price and the right time, I would go for it… although I'd be kicking myself if the Dewalt showed up for sale the very next day!

Gene, I wish I knew electronics better. I'm sure the built-in speed control is a rheostat, as would be the foot pedal. Also pretty sure it would be okay to crank the tool to max and use a separate speed control. I guess one of my concerns is if I got a saw that is not variable speed, whether I could use a rheostat pedal with it or if that would damage the motor. I didn't think to mention that issue, I guess because I can't see myself buying a saw that is not variable speed.. so a moot point.

Mike, I don't really see the point in an on/off pedal, since it just does the same thing as the one on the saw. My reasoning for the pedal is so I can control the speed while keeping both hands on the work piece.

Jim, it did cross my mind about my foot getting tired of holding the pedal - kind of like driving long distances without cruise control. Now that you bring it up I'm thinking even more about it. I really want to be able to control the speed while working. Maybe I can find a pedal that is not spring loaded, and will stay where I put it until I change speed. This is why I'm asking these things now, so I don't have to find out through trial and error. Then again, maybe it won't be such an issue with me, as I don't spend all day at a tig welder.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Ted, my preference would be to use the rheostat and not have a foot pedal to fiddle with when scrollsawing. I love my foot pedal on my drill press, but it is not variable speed. It leave both hands free. I don't see the need for the foot pedal on the scroll saw


----------



## bernwood

I also have a on/off foot pedal on my Dewalt and I always leave it on high speed. The foot pedal is almost a must have for scroll saws so you can hold the work with both hands and avoid the chatter. Most folks, myself included, do not have the hold down on the saw. It came off very soon after I bought the saw and it never went back on. I'm sure you have your reason for wanting to control the speed via a foot pedal but I'm with Jim on that issue - leave it on high and control the feed rate. Maybe you're over thinking this Ted.


----------



## Grandpa

I have read this with great interest. I recently purchased a used RBI Hawk and noticed that on Craig's List some had foot controls and some didn't. I am learning something from you guys and appreciate it. So I see most are saying use high speed only and if you use a foot control use it to start or stop the motor only. Thanks


----------



## TedW

Jim, thanks for your thoughts on this. My rationing is just the opposite… use the foot pedal and not have the rheostat to fiddle with while I'm cutting. That's not to dismiss your point of view. I looked at your work and your shop - you have obviously put a lot of thought into getting the most efficient use of your tools. But I'm picturing doing some very intricate cuts and the saw whirring away at too high of a speed, I would have to take one hand off the work piece to reach the rheostat on the tool. In that brief moment the blade can grab the piece, rattle it up and down and ruin it. That won't be a problem if I can control the speed with a foot pedal. I could go faster or slower as needed without ever having to take one hand off the work piece. Maybe I'm over-thinking it. After all, plenty of woodworkers do some very intricate scroll saw work, using a single speed scroll saw. But I do sometimes tend to over-think things.

You roused my curiosity.. how do you use the on/off pedal with your drill press? Does it somehow control the raising and lowering of the drill?


----------



## woodnewbee

I have an old Craftsman saw that I seldom use or have used much. My father in law does a lot of scrolling and his blower quit so he got a fish tank areator and ran a line from it and says it works really well. Not sure about foot switch but like Grandpa am learning a lot.


----------



## TedW

Bernie, Grandpa.. this is what happens when I type too slow.. hee hee

I'm pretty sure I will remove the hold-down and never put it back on. I see it as just in the way.


----------



## TedW

Woodnewbee… you, grandpa and me too!


----------



## Grandpa

Yeah I have very, very little experience with a scroll saw. They hadn't been invented when I was in training…..ha ha


----------



## vonhagen

my dream would be an old oliver and maybe an old sewing machine foot pedal would work.


----------



## Christophret

Ted,
Dont go for the best saw right off the bat. Earn it.
Get a small affordable saw and see how far you can progress with that.
Take small bites and you will digest it all better.
Grandpa,
Thats a pretty long time… 1885 or so…
That makes you: Great, Great, Great, Great Grandpa by my math.


----------



## stefang

I highly recommend an Excalibur scroll saw. I've had one for about 3 years now and they are better than great. They aren't cheap, but just look at the main features:

1. Tilting arm instead of table. It's so easy to saw accurate angles on, even at 45deg. Adjustment with geared knob and lock lever.

2. Blade insertion can be done from the top or the bottom plus quick blade lock and tensioning upfront.
3. The arm can be raised with the turn of a knob at the back to change(raise/lower the saw location on the workpiece. Doubles blade life on thinner work pieces!

4. Very quiet running vibration free. The main arm is motionless and only the small 'prongs' on the end move.
5. Available in 21" or 30" models.
6. Variable speed, a must have.
7. Can be purchased with a foot pedal, although I don't have one as they are not legal in Norway.

If you buy a cheap saw you might be turned off on scroll sawing as it isn't much fun without all the advanced features. On the other hand it will make you appreciate advanced features that much more. I started with a cheapie, quickly moved on to a better though not optimal machine and then finally got my Excalibur. I just wish I had gotten one from the start.

*Buy one, you will never regret it!*


----------



## TedW

I'm with you, Stephang.. ain't no point in buying a half a tool and starting out frustrated and taking all the joy out of it. But that said, *it looks like any scroll saw purchase will be on hold for a while*







. I found a Dewalt 788 and an RBI Hawk on CraigsList but I can't get to them because I don't have transportation. Tried to borrow a car but to no avail. So, speaking of frustrating.. my first priority has to be getting a car, and that's going to take at least a month to gather the needed funds.

I have decided that I definitely want to get into scroll sawing. It's the one thing I can do, woodwise, that doesn't make a lot of noise, which is an issue because I live in an apartment building, with a tenant living right above my workshop.

I've been looking at Excalibur saws and I'm really impressed. Just wish I could find on on CraigsList, especially if the selling doesn't realize what he has. But I don't see that happening. My plan going forward is to A) Get a car, then B) Get a scroll saw. If budget allows, I will get the 30" or 21" Excalibur.


----------



## Paul_D

Ted,

I have had a DeWalt for quite a few years and absolutely love it. I use a foot pedal but only for the purpose of starting and stopping rather than for controlling speed. I just set the speed dial to wherever I want it and use the foot pedal to start and stop my cuts. You will find a speed that works for you most of the time and just keep it there. I've heard the Delta is a good saw too but I have no actual experience with it.


----------



## Grandpa

stefang, when I was in high school and college the jig saw was a stationary tool that powered the blade from under the table and the sabre saw was a portable tool that was about the size of a drill motor. I had never heard of a scroll saw until in the 1970's I guess. I now have 2 of them and will learn to use them properly. I bought a Craftsman a couple of years ago and have used it a limited amount. I will tell you that if you buy a cheap saw you will either throw it away and give up or you will buy a good saw and persue the hobby. I have decided I want to be better at it so I bought the RBI Hawk and plan to learn to use it. I would never recommen buying a cheap saw first. Get a better saw then if you want to find out about your saw and gain in appreciation go to a friends and try the cheap saw. Go home and be glad you don't own it. In the world of scroll saws I have found if you buy used, the difference in cost is actually not very much. New could be a different story.

BTW that saw above might be slihtly older than I am. LOL It is a *SAW* though. I imagine you could do some work on that bad boy!!


----------



## stefang

*GRANDPA* you are preaching to the converted. I think your message is really for Ted, lol.


----------



## TedW

I keep going back and forth about this. I know what I really want is the Excalibur, but finances won't allow for that for quite some time. I don't want to wait that long.

What I need is to save my money and get a car.

I can get an old RBI Hawk or a not so old Dewalt 788, either for about $300

decisions… decisions…

What I really want is to have my cake and eat it too!


----------



## Christophret

Keep in mind, there are 2 versions to the Dewalt 788.
Type 1, Made in Canada
Type 2, Made in Taiwan
I waited for a long time to find a type 1.

It's not the saw that makes the project, it's the desire to create something unusual and unique.
If you dont have that, you have nothing.


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the tip, Christophret. I was not aware of the 2 versions. Doing a google search, it appears that replacement parts for Type 2 is a pretty big market.

I've finally decided that I am going to go with the Excalibur, probably the 21" model but if I can swing for the 30" I will. It's going to take a while to save up the money for it, but it's the right way to go.

Everybody, thanks for all your input. Hopefully by this time next month I will be showing off my new Excalibur scroll saw.


----------



## kepy

I know a lot people like a foot pedal. I don't as I can't sit with my feet on the floor. As far as changing the speed while cutting, it is no problem. You simply hold the piece with one hand and set the speed with the other. As long as you are not moving the piece or pushing it into the blade, it will stay in one place and is easy to hold one handed. If you are doing intricate work, then you will stopping regularly to move holes and can easily change speed while stopped.


----------



## stefang

I tend to agree with kepy. I haven't been able to try out a foot pedal, but I find working without one quite comfortable as there is nothing to do but lightly hold the workpiece down and move it around the blade. With a foot pedal you would have to keep your foot/leg working all the time to keep the machine going. Personally, with my arthritis, I would find that very uncomfortable.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have used two typed of pedals. Neither though controlled speed.
One type works almost like a gas pedal. You place your foot down on the pedal for the saw to go. You take it off and it stops.
The other type switch, you tap it once to go. Tap it again and it stops.
I prefer the type that I tap for on, and tap for off. I cut things that take a long time, often. I found that the type of switch that required me holding it down tired my leg out. I have to take a break every now and then anyway because some of the detailed work I do requires me to rest my eyes once in a while. I don't wish to be having to take breaks because of my leg too. 
As for speed, I don't mess with my speed much. I have variable speed, but it stays cranked to the max most times. The only time I move the variable speed dial is when I'm cutting some tiny part. In those case, max speed snatches it out of my fingers and loses it somewhere on the floor. So I have to turn the speed down.

Actually, my foot switch at this time is a home made one. My old one bit the dust and I didn't have the money at the time to order a new one. So I bought a small click on, click off switch in the electronics department at Home Depot. I also got an outlet box and blank cover, drilled a hole for the switch button, ran some wires using and old extrension cord, and made my own switch. After getting used to the small button, compared to other foot switches I've used, I like it, it cost less than five bucks, and it has lasted much longer (two years now) than other switches I've bought in the past.


----------



## Rick13403

Ted,
I have a DeWalt 788 type one and I use the same foot pedal from HF as Mike. I like the fact that I control the saw with my foot and have both hands for controlling the piece I am cutting. I still have the hold down on my saw but it is up and out of the way! I have been scrolling for many years and could not see me NOT using the foot pedal.
Rick


----------



## stefang

William's shop made on/off foot switch sounds good to me and I might just try that approach to see if I like it.


----------



## ldl

I have the Dewalt 788 and when I first bought it I didn't have a remote switch. If the werk got loose and started to chatter I would have to turn it loose and try to hold it with one hand while I reached up and cut off the machine. I now use a push to hold on switch. I like it because if something goes wrong all you have to do is raise your foot to cut off machine. You don't have to turn loose the werk to hit the switch. JMHO.

You know this is like the ole Ford, Chevy, Dodge question. Everybody has his way of doing it.


----------



## TedW

The last few replies it seems everybody has their own preferences, from full speed control pedal to git that pedal the heck out of here. 

I still don't know what I'm gonna do yet… rheostat pedal, on/off pedal, no pedal… Probably my best bet is once I get the saw (it'll be about a month) just use it without a pedal and see how it goes. Then if I decide a pedal would be helpful, and which kind, just get one then.

Anyway, thanks for your feedback everybody. Like I said, the saw purchase is still a good month away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, I never thought I needed a pedal, until I seen one on sell and bought it. Now I won't do much detailed scrolling without one. Here's why. You've seen some of the detailed work I do, with all the tiny holes and delicate nature of some of it. I want to be able to have control of those pieces until the saw comes to a complete stop. I cannot do that if I have to take one hand off of it to turn the saw off.
Here's another reason. I've been scrolling for several years. The sounds my saw makes when a blade breaks still scares the hell out of me though. I want to be able to tap the switch and shut the saw down instead of reaching for a switch.

That being said, there are cheap alternatives if you get ready to try a switch. If you don't want to go to Harbor Freight (fairly cheap there) or build one like mine, look in resale shops for a pedal from an old sewing machine. I have rewired those and used them too. I had one once on my scroll saw stand that sat on the side of one of the legs. It was meant to be pressed with your knee. It worked good. I just never could get used to putting sideways pressure on it while scrolling.


----------



## TedW

I think you're right, William… a simple on/off switch could prevent me from destroying a piece that I might have 20 hours invested in. And it's so cheap.. would be a shame to take one hand off the piece when I'm good and tired, and the other hand move it just enough to reap havoc.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

On delicate pieces Ted, all it takes is to move the work piece a fraction of a fraction of an inch while reaching for the off switch, and you've got fancy firewood.


----------



## MrsN

I don't use a foot switch because I like to put my feet up on the cross bars of my stand. 
I also rarely change speed in the middle of a cut, so a variable speed foot switch would be almost useless. I also think it might be distracting to also have to think about my feet while trying to make detailed corners on a scrolled piece. (One of my scroll saws is a single speed so I never change the speed)

Also, I totally understand waiting until you can afford the excalibur (my next saw will be an ex-21) however, I have a Porter-Cable ($175 from lowes) and it is fairly good. I have my middle school students use it and it has held up to the abuse of all of the students and they have made some decent projects. I also have an older model of the saw (same thing, different paint, a Hitachi) at home and I love it.


----------



## terrybarnhill

I don't know if all are this way, but all I've seen are: the foot pedal is just a go, no go switch with the speed control being a rheostat built into the saw.

Now, on the chance there are some that contol speed via foot feed, you really won't need it. Changing speeds isn't something that has to be done on the fly in a big way. Just slow down/speed up your feed. Scrolling is nothing like other means of sawing, and once you start, you will find having a foot switch is the best thing in the world, especially if you want to do fret work.

If you think you will really get into scroll work, spend the money on a good machine. I have an older (table pivots instead of the head), CA made Excalibur, and love it. Don't fret over a light, get you an articulating magnifying lens light and mount to your stand. I have 20/20 vision, and always use the glass. Just makes it easier to see all the small cut lines. I really don't think a blower is all that important either. You're not making piles of dust, after all. Most have a blower but if you found a good old machine without it, it certainly wouldn't be a deal breaker. Just be your own manual blower as needed..

Buy you a couple dozen blades and go to town!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't have a blower on my saw either. The rubber bladder thing dry rotted and it quit working. If too much dust accumalates and gets in the way of me seeing lines, I just blow the fine dust away with my mouth.

I don't have a light either. I just have good lighting where I cut at.

As for the dust, I know several people who scroll in their kitchens with just a vaccum hooked up to the dust port on their scroll saws. I done that once when I was laid up from surgery and it kept my living room dust free.


----------



## roman

For a "General Contractor"

seems an odd question


----------

